# Cemetery Security



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

This is Marshall my cemetery security.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He's badass!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet, he looks awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yup, he's badass allright! Nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job...
looks like a face in a face
where's his star and gun belt?


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes that's very nice.. I would think twice before entering your cemetery.. Great work


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, he's great.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool camo


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's the hat that gives him an air of authority


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I still really like the job you did with the chest area... really nice work. He's a beefy lookin' fella, I wouldn't wanna cross him!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He would keep me out for sure.


----------

